# Announcing the 7th Annual BWI and Guest Speakers for the Welcome Banquet



## vishalshukla (Sep 27, 2011)

Dear fellow Martial Artists and friends,

  Bob Whites Karate Studio is proud to announce that we will be hosting the 7th Annual Bob White Invitational on Saturday March 24, 2012. Once again the event will be held at Huntington Beach High School and all net proceeds will be donated to the Royal Family Kids.
  Over the last 6 years, the Kenpo Community and all our friends have come together to support the RFK and allow hundreds of abused and abandoned kids to build positive memories. Thanks to your generosity, we have donated $261,000 to support this wonderful cause.

In addition to the tournament, we will once again be hosting a Welcome Banquet on Friday March 23 at Seacliff Country Club in Huntington Beach. The Welcome banquet has quickly become one of the premier events of the year with many of the top Kenpoists in the world in attendance.

Thanks to Barbara White, the 2012 Banquet will have some amazing guests. Our keynote speaker will be Dr. Daniel Amen.  Dr. Amen is a physician, child and adult psychiatrist, brain imaging specialist, bestselling author. He has authored of 54 professional articles, 4 book chapters and 28 books, including the New York Times bestsellers, Change Your Brain, Change Your Life and Magnificent Mind At Any Age.

In addition, we are excited to announce that Master Ken, star of the Enter the Dojo video series, and his students will be in attendance. They will show all those in attendance the devastating power of Ameri-Do-Te!!

It should be a spectacular weekend for a great cause.

Thank you all for your support.

For the kids,
  Vishal Shukla
  Tournament Director


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the Info Vishal, 

 We are looking forward to the event, and sign me up for some seats for the dinner! 

Chris


----------



## Bob White (Oct 9, 2011)

*Introduction*
*From the Tournament Director    *
Dear friends and fellow Martial Artists,

On Saturday March 24, 2012 Bob White's Karate Studio will proudly present the 7th Annual Bob White Invitational. All *http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?llr=p5l9j...IJ5Hmhi-6x9a1I9JCfapLB8qvbpH3tQzH78AKBcuBZg==*net proceeds from this event will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp of Newport Mesa. The RFKC has completed over 25 years of providing a free week of summer camp for children, ages 7 to 11, who have come from group homes and foster homes in Southern California. All of these children have been removed from their biological parents and placed under the auspices of the Orange County Social Services Department due to physical, sexual, or emotional abuse. More information on the RFKC can be found on www.rfkc.org 

Over the last 6 years the martial arts community has come together to allow us to donate over $260,000 in support of the RFKC. We have helped hundreds of abused and abandoned kids have moments of peace fun and safety that they never dreamt of.

Once again the BWI will be held at Huntington Beach High School on Main Street in downtown HB. Our guests will be able to enjoy the weekend and take advantage of the sights of "Surf City USA".

More information will be coming soon. Thank you for all of your support and we look forward to a great event.

For the kids,
Vishal Shukla
Tournament Director 
*Welcome Banquet*
Reserve Your Seats Early 

Once again Bob White's Karate Studio will host a Welcome Banquet for the 2012 Bob White Invitational. The banquet will be held at the prestigious Seacliff Country Club in Huntington Beach.

 Barbara White has arranged a great night for all who attend. Our guest speaker is Dr. Daniel Amen.  Dr. Amen is a physician, child and adult psychiatrist, brain imaging specialist, New York Times bestselling author, Distinguished Fellow of the American Psychiatric Association and the CEO and medical director of Amen Clinics, Inc. (ACI).

He will address the effects of abuse in children but also address the effects of kindness in the healing process; a very powerful message but with a sincerity that will leave us all better educated and motivated to be in service.

We are also honored see a demonstration by YouTube sensation Master Ken
Master Ken and his students of the awesome power of Ameri-Do-Te. You can learn more about Ameri-Do-Te by clicking here!
 We anticipate a full house at the banquet so we encourage you to buy your tickets as early as possible. You can purchase them online here. If you have any questions, please email Barbara White.
*Silent Auction*
*Want to Donate?* 
Once again the Bob White Invitational will include a silent auction at the tournament as well as a live auction at the banquet. We will have some great items available including some once in a lifetime Kenpo memorabilia.  If you have something you want to donate to the auction email us and let us know. 

All net proceeds from the auction are donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp! In the past friends like Edmund Parker, Mike Pick, Ted Sumner, Tom Bleecker, Rich Hale, Wes Idol, Bill Piper, Brad Billings and others have donated items to help raise money for the kids. 

*International Journey*

*To Be Released at the BWI* 
We are proud to announce that the new "International Journey" book will be released at the Bob White Invitational. This book will feature to stories of some of the top Kenpoists from around the world.  For those who are looking to get their copy, the very first book off the presses will be available at the Bob White Invitational Auction.  
The International Journey 

*Why I support the Bob White Invitational*

*By Ron "Doc" Chapel* 
"It is incumbent upon all of us to help those less fortunate in our community, and in that process we all receive God's Blessings."


----------



## Bob White (Jan 6, 2012)

My wife Barbara White has confirmed with Enter the Dojos Master Ken [Matt Page] that they will not only be performing at our banquet but they will be filming an episode at our tournament the next day. This should be a lot of fun.
www.bobwhiteinvitational.com 
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------

